# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Trombocytopenie - Artikel

## Leontien

Bij trombocytopenie wijkt het aantal bloedplaatjes in het circulerende bloed af. Dit komt doordat het beenmerg minder plaatjes produceert of doordat er overmatig veel plaatjes worden afgebroken. 
De bloedplaatjes spelen een belangrijke rol bij de bloedstolling. Alleen als het aantal plaatjes aanzienlijk is gedaald, kunnen er bloedingen ontstaan. 

*Oorzaken*
* een stoornis in de aanmaak: 
- aangeboren 
- beenmergbeschadiging (bestraling, cytostatica, vele andere geneesmiddelen) 
- beenmergziekte (leukemie, metastasen) 
- toxische beschadiging (alcohol, infectie) 
- vitamine B12-gebrek 
- foliumzuurgebrek 
- onvoldoende schildklierwerking. 
* abnormale distributie: 
- vergrote milt. 
* toegenomen verbruik: 
- massale bloeding en transfusie 
- uitgebreide acute trombose. 
* toegenomen afbraak: 
- auto-immuunziekten. 

*Verschijnselen*
* gemakkelijk blauwe plekken oplopen; 
* kleine plekjes op de huid als gevolg van bloedingen (purpura); 
* neusbloedingen. 
Hevige bloedingen zijn zeldzaam en komen alleen voor bij patiënten met ernstige trombocytopenie.

*Diagnose*
Voor de diagnose is bloedonderzoek nodig om het afwijkende aantal bloedplaatjes aan te tonen. Vaak moet ook het beenmerg onderzocht worden. 
De diagnose auto-immuunziekte wordt gesteld wanneer andere oorzaken van de overmatige afbraak van plaatjes zijn uit te sluiten.

*Behandeling*
De behandeling hangt af van de oorzaak. Soms verdwijnt de aandoening zonder behandeling.
Bij sommige mensen met levensbedreigende bloedingen is een transfusie met bloedplaatjes nodig. 
Als er sprake is van een auto-immuunziekte bestaat de behandeling uit het toedienen van steroïden (prednison) of immunoglobulinen (beschermende eiwitten). Als de symptomen ondanks de medische behandeling aanhouden, kan chirurgische verwijdering van de milt (splenectomie) worden overwogen. Bij kinderen wordt deze ingreep niet uitgevoerd, omdat de kans op een ernstige infectie met bepaalde bacteriën (Pneumococcus) erg groot is. 
Als de aandoening het gevolg is van een geneesmiddel, dan mag dit middel niet langer worden ingenomen.

*Chemotherapie en trombocytopenie*
Van chemotherapie is bekend dat deze trombocytopenie kan veroorzaken. Deze vorm van trombocytopenie wordt meestal via een plaatjestransfusie behandeld.

*Effectiviteit plaatjestransfusie*
Bloedplaatjes die de patiënt via bloedtransfusie krijgt, leven niet langer dan de eigen bloedplaatjes van de patiënt. Meestal is dit maximaal zeven tot acht dagen.


Bron: medicinfo.nl

----------

